# Help on replacing 2002 330i radio



## TKrotchko (Jul 6, 2004)

I understand the basics of what needs to be done to remove the radio, but is there a web page that shows it in detail?

Also, when I install the "new" radio, will I have to enter a security code? Should I know the security code of my old radio?

Finally, I'm putting an '04 radio in my '02. I assume this is a straight swap, correct?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

BMW radios no longer use security codes.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Follow steps 1 to 8 of the trim removal DIY.

DIY trim removal

Remove two philips screws holding the radio in. Slide out radio. Disconnect two harnesses and the antenna. Reverse procedures to install. I suggest covering the climate control with a towel to prevent scratching it when removing the radio.

Very easy DIY.


----------

